# Sensor de golpes.



## lorcho (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola amigos.

Estoy haciendo un proyecto y necesito un sensor de golpes regulable. El tema es que necesito que al darle un golpe a un objeto aplique un impulso de 5v a un micro. El problema que tengo es que tengo que poder calibrarlo. Las pruebas que hice fueron: dos contactos situados muy cerca, al dar un golpe los contactos se tocan y cierran el circuito. PROBLEMA: golpes fuertes provocan muchos pulsos y descontrolan el circuito. El otro prototipo lo hice con un muelle dentro de un tubo, pero tengo el mismo problema. 

La duda que tengo es si hay algun componente montado que detecte golpes, y que sea regulable por un circuito auxiliar. Lo ideal para mi proyecto sería poder calibrarlo con un potenciómetro, y una vez calculado el valor de las resistencias, cambiar éste por resistencias fijas. El funcionamiento del circuito que intento hacer debería poder ajustar la intensidad del golpe que lo activa, o en el peor de los casos ajustar para que, por muchos impulsos que reciba, sólo cuente 1 cada 250ms, 500 ms o 1 seg (por ejemplo, ya que será la frecuencia aproximada que tendran los golpes que tiene que detectar). Creo que esto se asemeja a un contador de golpes o algo por el estilo. 

Muchas gracias por anticipado!!!


----------



## maton00 (Sep 19, 2010)

un reed rele con un iman en un extremo


----------



## bebeto (Sep 19, 2010)

Con solo 5 segundos  Encontre esto , Fácil no?


Podrías intentar con poner :  Sensor de golpes... en el San Google.

suerte


----------



## lubeck (Sep 19, 2010)

y que tal algo como esto...





te sirve... lo encuentras en cualquier cajita musical o similar...


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 19, 2010)

Jajaja, nunca se me habia ocurrido lubeck, se me ocurren algunas ideas con ese simple dispositivo. Como una lamparita de voz...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 19, 2010)

se podría fabricar el sensor con un piezoeléctrico ,mas un  operacional para amplificar la señal del piezoeléctrico ,en el ultimo ejemplo parece no necesitar el ocam
ejemplos 
http://arduinomania.blogspot.com/2010/02/sensor-piezoelectrico.html
http://arduino.cc/es/Tutorial/KnockSensor
espero te sirva 
el rey julien saluda


----------



## lorcho (Sep 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, ya me estoy poniendo a andar con los piezo electricos, el problema que tengo es que no puedo acceder al micro para reprogramarlo, con lo cual pienso que necesito un circuito auxiliar que pueda ajustar. Empezaré con el "zumbador" de un reloj. Muchas gracias, os iré informando de los progresos. Agradezco más consejos, gracias de nuevo desde Galicia!

algo de lo que me olvidé, debe detectar los golpes en cualquier dirección, a poder ser.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 19, 2010)

así es detecta los golpes en cualquier dirección o lado de donde este adherido el censor piezoelectrico


----------



## lorcho (Sep 19, 2010)

Pero creo que no me sirve esta solución. El sensor piezo eléctrico detecta sonido no? Es que el prototipo tiene que ser usado en ambientes muy ruidosos. No se si podría usar configurar el operacional que pondría como acondicionador para que sólo active la entrada del microcontrolador con vibraciones muy fuertes tales como golpes, y no como sonido. La última opción que estaba barajando era usar este componente: 

http://www.superrobotica.com/S320150.htm

junto con el circuito que antes comentaba para calibrarlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 19, 2010)

detecta vibracion o sonidos que genera el golpe no el sonido ambiente .al menos eso es lo que tengo entendido


----------



## lubeck (Sep 19, 2010)

> El sensor piezo eléctrico detecta sonido no?


no, ya lo armaste y probaste el que puse...

casi te puedo asegurar que el que pusiste es un piezo... mas caro claro


----------



## lorcho (Sep 19, 2010)

mañana voy al "zulo" a probarlo. Antes tengo que ir a una librería a comprar una tarjeta de felicitación para desarmar, jeje.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 19, 2010)

pero si en la tienda de electrónica lo venden y salen muy económicos,algo así como 0,30 centavos de dolares


----------



## lorcho (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola, por fin pude probar el sensor de golpes con el piezoeléctrico, el problema es que no hago que funcione, explico porque:

La finalidad del sensor es que cada vez que se le da un golpe a un balón, un dispositivo que va dentro del balón (atado por 4 cuerdas, de manera que siempre está en el centro, y no toca los extremos del balón), emita un sonido. 

El problema que tengo, es que con el sensor que hice con un muelle y un cable, dependiendo de la intensidad del golpe hay tres posibilidades:

Golpe pequeño, no lo detecta, luego no suena.

Golpe bueno, lo detecta y hace un bip

Golpe demasiado fuerte, el muelle vibra mucho y emite varios bips

Necesito, que por lo menos, aunque el golpe sea demasiado fuerte, solo emita un bit, o sólo cuente un golpe. En el mejor de los casos, debería detectar casi cualquier tipo de golpe, desde pequeño, hasta muy fuerte, y emitir sólo un bip, discriminar todos los repotes del muelle posteriores al golpe a contar.

Intenté solucionarlo con el piezo eléctrico, pero no consigo que el golpe en el exterior del balón, y que se transmite al dispositivo a través de las 4 cuerdas que lo unen al balón, sea detectado y active el circuíto. 

Podría hacerlo programando un PIC, pero me gustaría solucionarlo si puedo con un circuíto sencillo, y no encarecer el coste del prototipo.

ESTOY ATASCADO!!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2010)

> Necesito, que por lo menos, aunque el golpe sea demasiado fuerte, solo emita un bit, o sólo cuente un golpe.


intentaste pegarlo en la pared del balón, sin muelles ni nada...
creo que seria lo mejor si no se depega con el impacto...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2010)

podrías  usar un cd4069 ,nomas busca  algo as ''pulsador con cd4069'' o antirebote con   cd4069

también  podrías usar  un 555 que se  dispare   con   el  primer  pulso


----------



## lorcho (Oct 27, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> podrías  usar un cd4069 ,nomas busca  algo as ''pulsador con cd4069'' o antirebote con   cd4069
> 
> también  podrías usar  un 555 que se  dispare   con   el  primer  pulso



Gracias por la rapidez en las respuestas, creo que voy a hacer el antirebote con el 555, no se como coño no se me ocurrió, estoy perdiendo la práctica, y el circuíto es muy sencillo, Y TENGO TODOS LOS COMPONENTES EN CASA!!!!!!!!! No hay como andar en la pera!

No puedo pegar el sensor a la superficie, porque los golpes pueden ser realmente grandes, y igual no pasa del primero, jeje.

Muchas gracias a los dos de nuevo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2010)

el 555 en configuración monoestable , deberán proveer un pulso de 100 ms más o menos. con eso ya evitas el  rebote ,busca en el foro que ay un programa para calcular  los valores de rc 
saludos de su majestad  el rey julien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/problema-diseno-555-a-28696/   quizas ayude un  poco


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 27, 2010)

Podes hacerlo con un muelle o resorte  solo que antes de ingresar al PIC llevas la señal a una linea de retardo con smitch trigger, variando los valores de la linea (tiempo de retardo) podes discriminar pulso largos y/o mas cortos y asi ajustarlo para golpes + o -  fuertes, chauuuuuu

aca el diagrama


----------



## lubeck (Oct 27, 2010)

> la señal a una linea de retardo con smitch trigger


se ve bueno ese metodo....
no lo habia visto!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2010)

me olvide  que estabas usando un  micro,en ese caso no te hace falta armar nada mas ,solo   ponle un retardo en  el programa ,asi cuenta un solo pulso



fdesergio dijo:


> Podes hacerlo con un muelle o resorte  solo que antes de ingresar al PIC llevas la señal a una linea de retardo con smitch trigger, variando los valores de la linea (tiempo de retardo) podes discriminar pulso largos y/o mas cortos y asi ajustarlo para golpes + o -  fuertes, chauuuuuu
> 
> aca el diagrama



a eso me refería con usar el  cd4069 ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
aunque  en el pic  con  ponerle un pequeño retardo al   pulsador/sensor antes que buelva a leer su estado  ya seria mas que suficiente,


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 27, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> se ve bueno ese metodo....
> no lo habia visto!!!



  Obviamente se eliminan los rebotes  producidos por el contacto metalico, eso ya es bastante



el-rey-julien dijo:


> me olvide  que estabas usando un  micro,en ese caso no te hace falta armar nada mas ,solo   ponle un retardo en  el programa ,asi cuenta un solo pulso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah si tambien se puede solo que el ajuste seria mas facil pues seria un potenciometro, en el soft habria que cambiar una variable, lo cual implica o programar el PIC cada vez que se ajusta o hacer un menu especial con la eeprom para guardar ahi el valor del ajuste, chauuuuuu


----------

